# Fallout New Vegas RIU mod



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2015)

going in the fallout thread gave me an idea to make a RIU fallout mod 

got any ideas??? 

im already thinking about putting all the members on here into it 

if you want to help then you got to know how to use the G.E.C.K. 

it wont be another note quest it will be one AlCheastBreach (savoir of baby robots and destroyer of the vile radios) would enjoy 

so im looking for any fallout players to pitch in there ideas and if any modders want to help like i said you have to know how to use the G.E.C.K. pretty well im a novice kinda with the geck i can make cells and place stuff and mess around with NPCs but nothing too advanced like scripting and using Nifskope (it isnt part of the geck but still)


btw if youre a modder then PM me


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds pretty fucking cool to tell you the truth, I wish I had a comp capable of doing this I would help you!


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

@tytheguy111 
fallout is the simplest game in the world to think of stuff 

ok it is based in the southwest had some in DC 

so do the next set Europe .......set stuff up in england u have to become the king (small 20 set quest ) that ends with u having a base england .....from there u use the tunnel to cross to france then u have it all open to u 

getting each section to see u as the good guy or u need to kill the whole leadership and replace them ......every country is a 10 to 25 set mission with a few off shoots 

as for groups and stuff u have countless hidden groups thou out of history (personal note please make the Templars good decent ppl ) 
vampires have already been in the games so they can own some son of Dracula
u have all the famous scenes from europe they should be already modeled half a billion times ..........from that u just set off some bombs and over lay some historal maps to make the city lay outs (google mini map) 

buddy u need ideas i got billions the amount of stories and history books i have read .......Europe is just a huge huge jumble of possible stories and side missions .........heck we can add a driving aspect like a little mad max and the gas run


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

ohhh a sect of ghouls in the hell fire club

or a milatary base with humans and ghouls with robo deathclaws and nightkin 

the whole section of amsterdam should be hot looking toons with guns massive sex/drug center for europe 

he ends up walking away again at the end of the old one why not have him walk into a indian village (use the hopi ) and they tell him about something like a geck but older and will do the whole world) 

the whole europe thing is to collect info on it from the fallen governments from the past .......it takes him all over europe he finds out a lot of crazy shitt....ends up sending him to china to raid the tomb of the first king of china get something from there and then ends up in Antarctica (there is land under the ice so who knows what is buried ) that is like 6 years of game playing


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

oh shit the swiss 

they have bunkers in those mountains for their own army .....some of them now have been sold and privately own they have turned them into vaults 2 of know of 1 is tech everything from the vacuum tube to microprocessor ....the other one is a complete copy of the internet in 30 day snap shots (they have the cables going tho the mountains in one of them they tapped the lines and set up a huge computer network to well save it u wanted to know where the cloud is that is one spot the cloud is at )

u have the sewers of paris ......the catacombs of rome and paris (those skull and bone churches )

u can apply some of american hillybilly to the areas in the mountains ( u know inbreeding mutations from genetic damage from that and radiation) so u are completely open to make subsets on subsets of ppl 

the goal of the game has always been the same to return life to the planet ......this concept is a large one with huge open story lines u are open to every story folklore and rumor all those cultures have to offer for stories and back plots

ohhhh u have to do a monty python joke .....the kind aurthur and the french guard


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

Ireland
u do it right and make it the Green Isle .........hippies and pot farms with moonshiners ....every time u beat a section of the map u collect a game from that area and u take it back to ireland

alot of bare knuckle fighting drinking contest


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 20, 2015)

@justugh http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/38264/?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 20, 2015)

@justugh that would take forever id have to create custom models, textures and a new world space plus the nav mesh for anything decent sized would be awful 


i can barley use nifskope lol


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> @justugh that would take forever id have to create custom models, textures and a new world space plus the nav mesh for anything decent sized would be awful
> 
> 
> i can barley use nifskope lol


u grow weed

try stoner programers .........i have no skills with anything Art or Music so i can not help but my head is filled with info stories history and a touch of crazy ....well more then a touch


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> u grow weed
> 
> try stoner programers .........i have no skills with anything Art or Music so i can not help but my head is filled with info stories history and a touch of crazy ....well more then a touch



Lol well it would have to be either lore friendly or so bat shit ridicules its funny


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Lol well it would have to be either lore friendly or so bat shit ridicules its funny


it is fallout
little of column A and a bunch of column B

bat shit crazy i got in spades .........i have actually spent time in a mental ward (was go there or jail so i faked crazy)
they make fun of stuff in fallout all the time .......sex robot named Fisto(the robot loks like the one from lost in space ......i keep thinking i am going to hear danger will robison danger )

we can line it with so many jokes even a kid now days would understand the 80/90s


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

if u can find ppl willing to work for weed or moonshine i can help supply 

if they want cash u can sell my surplus and give it to them


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> @tytheguy111
> fallout is the simplest game in the world to think of stuff
> 
> ok it is based in the southwest had some in DC
> ...




Wait where r the vampires in fallout?


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Wait where r the vampires in fallout?


fallout 3 they lived in the train station u could bring them blood packs for caps

after u did enough of the quest u got offered to join .........u take them to a town on a bridge that was getting raided and attack someone in the town turned vampire and ate family


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/The_Family


----------



## justugh (Feb 20, 2015)

if u can get me ppl that want to do this i can give u ideas for stuff for years of game playing ........we have so many different things that can be added in ....and the best part Fallout is well Skyrim same engine same basic game just one is in the world of dragons one is in the world of after ww3 

once we cross the game over to europe ...........so far they have only played USA stuff with a culture very young like that not to many things other then greed ..........in the loney road they implied the person u are in the game was from there a Indian/native america/white person that grow up in that culture...........using the fact that most cultures think the world has been wrecked like this before it stands to reason they would have stories about how to fix it .........so a great dying leader from one of the oldest tribes on the planet seek the lone walker ...seeks him and to him only will he tell all he knows (tho in the guy was once part of the old government/military after the fall ) the info he tells u sends u to england (after all that is one of the closest countries to USA like mother of USA )

and come on we are now in a area with Military bases plus huge cities with giant amount of infrastructure and Castles ......it is after the fall of the world with no rules (if that was in effect now it would be my playground) given this is the way i feel others with less respectable ending goals will too ..........we can introduce anything with genetic mutation from inbreeding /radiation/ genetic experimentation by a insane person 

now if u break the thing down into countries it makes the project doable .........most of europe has been mapped and turned into wireframe tracking it down is the hard part ......after that more then 1/3 of the work is done (u have the basic area laid out for a huge 3-d model of the area ) just scaling it altering the land scape /buildings ww3 it up ........we can make whole area unable to go into due to amount of bombs that went off whole cities gone .........

if u can get me a team of programs i can tell u stories and ideas to make it fun crazy game that will take anyone years to completely master and get bored with


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 21, 2015)

justugh said:


> if u can get me ppl that want to do this i can give u ideas for stuff for years of game playing ........we have so many different things that can be added in ....and the best part Fallout is well Skyrim same engine same basic game just one is in the world of dragons one is in the world of after ww3
> 
> once we cross the game over to europe ...........so far they have only played USA stuff with a culture very young like that not to many things other then greed ..........in the loney road they implied the person u are in the game was from there a Indian/native america/white person that grow up in that culture...........using the fact that most cultures think the world has been wrecked like this before it stands to reason they would have stories about how to fix it .........so a great dying leader from one of the oldest tribes on the planet seek the lone walker ...seeks him and to him only will he tell all he knows (tho in the guy was once part of the old government/military after the fall ) the info he tells u sends u to england (after all that is one of the closest countries to USA like mother of USA )
> 
> ...




That sounded pretty good we'd have to add a way you get over there though


The thing is I don't know anyone that can even script lol I sure as hell cant I cam use the G.E.C.K. though 

I made small horror house (just a hall cell with blood driping down the ceiling) 

I cant make anything except scripts, textures,models and I dont fully understand nav mesh

So yeah I need people that know how 

And I don't know anyone that comes to mind


----------



## justugh (Feb 21, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> That sounded pretty good we'd have to add a way you get over there though
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't know anyone that can even script lol I sure as hell cant I cam use the G.E.C.K. though
> ...


new vegas
the boomers
u have to do the ghouls in FONV the ones in the rocket kill them or send them off to outer space ....forget the town name but the one with the big dino

so on the boomers base is a prototype new jet hidden away ...the dying guy tells u the access code go in and it is like that lonesome road again but this time ends with a crash landing resetting all the skills due to trama/shock from unstable power system (rip off FONV this is when they can do the face and all that ) but this starting time they have the 75/150 lbs they were allowed to pick out ....can us the same skill sets they pick all new ones as they play

now u know my trouble ..........along with not much of a ppl person unless drunk or stoned and most of those types are not open to the idea of payment or where the source of payment comes from


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 21, 2015)

justugh said:


> new vegas
> the boomers
> u have to do the ghouls in FONV the ones in the rocket kill them or send them off to outer space ....forget the town name but the one with the big dino
> 
> ...



Yeah or the airplane they had it looked like a flying fortress and that can go pretty far


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

So many good ideas, and I am sitting on a chromebook .. smdh.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

do u know what i fucking hate about cod? they basically release the same game every year and they're rich as fuck off little kids what are too stupid to know the difference, the multiplier is laggy as fuck and they keep lying about dedicated servers every year to sell more copies, i originally thought it was because i had shitty internet (no good internet was available at the time) but when i finally got good internet i was still lagging non stop, they're rich as fuck off their knock off games and they still hustle more money by putting out overpriced map packs, over priced guns, and a bunch of other stupid ass shit, have u EVER seen them put downloadable content out for free like most games? no sir! 4$ for a fucking gun! 15$ for 4 fucking shitty maps! game companies usually put that stuff for free or dirt cheap, greedy fuckers


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> do u know what i fucking hate about cod? they basically release the same game every year and they're rich as fuck off little kids what are too stupid to know the difference, the multiplier is laggy as fuck and they keep lying about dedicated servers every year to sell more copies, i originally thought it was because i had shitty internet (no good internet was available at the time) but when i finally got good internet i was still lagging non stop, they're rich as fuck off their knock off games and they still hustle more money by putting out overpriced map packs, over priced guns, and a bunch of other stupid ass shit, have u EVER seen them put downloadable content out for free like most games? no sir! 4$ for a fucking gun! 15$ for 4 fucking shitty maps! game companies usually put that stuff for free or dirt cheap, greedy fuckers



yeah it pisses me the fuck off

then you cant play it cuz theres fucking 13 year olds coming up with insults left and right 

when i used to play it i made one put his mom on the mic lol 

but yeah battlefield is kinda the same not as many little kids but its way better if your a pc gamer


----------



## vostok (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm wanting fallout to be ...MORE

sure you buy the game and do the major bullshit quests, skyrim too, just dumb ...I'm looking for 2-4 small quests as tutorials to shows us gamers how its done, then post em up. others download these quests and mods, and I do likewize so the whole game and shit becomes a network or group, 
Much shit is serious dumbass Mericans, like beating to death raiders with your bat, you reach down to loot the bodies,...
and the raiders are wearing better clothing(grey t shirt and boxers) than me?? ...I bailed from the game and found a great mod in less than 3 minutes(nexus mods) that I installed and continued snatch or cock and balls is what you get when you strip a carcase of clothing, this another leftover from the goody good days of Washington being run by the church?

I'm suggesting that fallout 4-5 be like a military game by novalogic of the 1990's like black hawk down, where I play your quest or you can play mine?

COD was novalogic until it got bought by EA


----------



## Cannabis Seeds USA (Mar 18, 2015)

They're do for an update. It's supposed to be coming soon I think. I haven't read anything about it in awhile but bethesda always keeps the shit they're working on under wraps until they can find a new 3D engine they like.

Oh.. Awesome. here is the wiki.. lol :
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_4


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Mar 18, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> do u know what i fucking hate about cod? they basically release the same game every year and they're rich as fuck off little kids what are too stupid to know the difference, the multiplier is laggy as fuck and they keep lying about dedicated servers every year to sell more copies, i originally thought it was because i had shitty internet (no good internet was available at the time) but when i finally got good internet i was still lagging non stop, they're rich as fuck off their knock off games and they still hustle more money by putting out overpriced map packs, over priced guns, and a bunch of other stupid ass shit, have u EVER seen them put downloadable content out for free like most games? no sir! 4$ for a fucking gun! 15$ for 4 fucking shitty maps! game companies usually put that stuff for free or dirt cheap, greedy fuckers


Ahhh god i remember when i used to play that. Fuck COD Battlefield is where it's at. Soon as i started to play battlefield never touched COD again. Well there multiplayer anyway. I feel like the COD campaign is usually pretty dope. Then they started making even smaller maps, i was like wtf? Running around in circles shooting. Btw i def prefer sativas for my gaming.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2015)

i can't wait for fallout 4 and bioshock 4, those games bring back such damn good memories. fallout 3 and bioshock infinite by far were best games i've ever played


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

I was more of a fan of fallout 2 , the choices were more adult like and I felt the realism was there. Immersion factor was amazing for being such shitty graphics back then!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2015)

graphics don't make the game's good


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> graphics don't make the game's good


They don't but it does help with immersion levels, it is much easier to feel like you are sucked in when things look the way they do to us in real life lol. I really really suggest anyone who likes the newer fallout to pickup the old ones for like 5 bucks on that GOG website. It is one of the best games I have ever played. I feel like you have more possibilities cuz the game doesnt' really keep you on a path. You can go in and slay an entire town and all kinds of stuff.


----------

